# Weird sensations : X



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Lately, I've been feeling very dizzy, nauseous, constant headaches and it looks like sort of a fever, because my face/head get really warm as well. At first, I thought like "Meh, it's just anxiety, might as well just ignore it" , but it's been like this for a week, and it doesn't seem to get any better. I've been googling around for the symptoms today but I couldn't really find anything because first of all, I often have to lay down on my bed because I'm way too dizzy, second, I can't focus on what I'm reading. I'm just worried that this is more than just anxiety.

By the way, you may think of asking me "Why are you even posting this on the forum if it's not DP related?" , well, first of all because my DP symptoms got way worse because of this, second, this is pretty much the only website I trust, so I'm kind of curious if anyone here ever experienced these symptoms before


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Generally, the nausea is caused by the dizziness, which has something to do with your inner ear. Maybe you have an ear infection or a virus?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

it could be sinus related. i have a massive sinus infection that i should be getting surgery for soon, and depersonalization is a symptom of sinus infections


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Lately, I've been feeling very dizzy, nauseous, constant headaches and it looks like sort of a fever, because my face/head get really warm as well. At first, I thought like "Meh, it's just anxiety, might as well just ignore it" , but it's been like this for a week, and it doesn't seem to get any better. I've been googling around for the symptoms today but I couldn't really find anything because first of all, I often have to lay down on my bed because I'm way too dizzy, second, I can't focus on what I'm reading. I'm just worried that this is more than just anxiety.
> 
> By the way, you may think of asking me "Why are you even posting this on the forum if it's not DP related?" , well, first of all because my DP symptoms got way worse because of this, second, this is pretty much the only website I trust, so I'm kind of curious if anyone here ever experienced these symptoms before


you are going through ascension symptoms as the mass consciouness raises it's vibratory rate towards 2012.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

ellatree said:


> you are going through ascension symptoms as the mass consciouness raises it's vibratory rate towards 2012.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> you are going through ascension symptoms as the mass consciouness raises it's vibratory rate towards 2012.


Thanks for the reply but I don't believe in this kind of stuff.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Lately, I've been feeling very dizzy, nauseous, constant headaches and it looks like sort of a fever, because my face/head get really warm as well. At first, I thought like "Meh, it's just anxiety, might as well just ignore it" , but it's been like this for a week, and it doesn't seem to get any better. I've been googling around for the symptoms today but I couldn't really find anything because first of all, I often have to lay down on my bed because I'm way too dizzy, second, I can't focus on what I'm reading. I'm just worried that this is more than just anxiety.
> 
> By the way, you may think of asking me "Why are you even posting this on the forum if it's not DP related?" , well, first of all because my DP symptoms got way worse because of this, second, this is pretty much the only website I trust, so I'm kind of curious if anyone here ever experienced these symptoms before


That happened to me right before DR happened to me.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

That has been happening to me almost every night now.
I think it is just the hot weather.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Lately, I've been feeling very dizzy, nauseous, constant headaches and it looks like sort of a fever, because my face/head get really warm as well. At first, I thought like "Meh, it's just anxiety, might as well just ignore it" , but it's been like this for a week, and it doesn't seem to get any better. I've been googling around for the symptoms today but I couldn't really find anything because first of all, I often have to lay down on my bed because I'm way too dizzy, second, I can't focus on what I'm reading. I'm just worried that this is more than just anxiety.
> 
> By the way, you may think of asking me "Why are you even posting this on the forum if it's not DP related?" , well, first of all because my DP symptoms got way worse because of this, second, this is pretty much the only website I trust, so I'm kind of curious if anyone here ever experienced these symptoms before


How long have u had DP? My first week with it I felt like this. I acually felt like I had the flu and couldn`t even eat. I feel dizzy lot from this and sometimes my face turns hot and red and everything is a blur. It makes it much worse if you lay around in the dark which I am guilty of.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> How long have u had DP? My first week with it I felt like this. I acually felt like I had the flu and couldn`t even eat. I feel dizzy lot from this and sometimes my face turns hot and red and everything is a blur. It makes it much worse if you lay around in the dark which I am guilty of.


I've had DP/DR for about 7/9 months now, and I've only felt these symptoms a while ago


----------

